# Which are your three favorite Queen albums?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I've been exploring the Queen albums I didn't know yet in the last days and am interested in knowing the results of this poll. Please select three and only three options.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There are six that stand out for me (link), but picking only three, I went for Sheer Heart Attack (1974), A Night at the Opera (1975), and A Day at the Races (1976).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The first three, but because I only really liked their early hard rock output (even if they occasionally did sound like a slightly derivative hybrid of Led Zeppelin and Uriah Heep). I could make a very satisfying compilation from the rockier parts of _A Night at the Opera_, _A Day at the Races_, _News of the World_ and _Jazz_ but from then on there was very little I liked.

From the mid-70s Queen increasingly became more of an 'all things to all people' band in which they tackled a myriad of styles with near-equal aplomb, but as much as I admired their cleverness and desire not to stand still I became less of a fan as time went on.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I first got into Queen via two singles - 'Killer Queen' and 'Now I'm here', both of which I bought at the time. Later that year I bought the album, so Sheer Heart Attack is my all-time favourite. I really enjoyed the albums 'News Of The World' and 'Jazz' and I thought the live album 'Live Killers' was a killer - their greatest moment for me. Later stuff with Freddy's art really coming through was also enjoyable.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> There are six that stand out for me (link), but picking only three, I went for Sheer Heart Attack (1974), A Night at the Opera (1975), and A Day at the Races (1976).


Thanks for the link. I've been exploring rock lately and it will be interesting to read your insights on it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I still have not bought a Queen album. Last year I picked up a used copy of the 3 disc greatest hits from my local store. Unfortunately, the mastering was so horrible I couldn't listen to it, so I returned it the next day.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

How do I create a Venn diagram between two threads--this one and "Which are your three favorite Marx Brothers movies?"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

amfortas said:


> How do I create a Venn diagram between two threads--this one and "Which are your three favorite Marx Brothers movies?"


Judging by how the press lambasted it perhaps the _Hot Space_ album should have instead been called _Horse Feathers_.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I was listening to their albums many many years ago and don't remember much, but I'm sure that Innuendo would be in top 3 and probably Opera Night.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I never got in to Queen. I don't know why. The dorky-guy in the class was a mega-fan which maybe made it uncool to like them.

Looking back, I should have paid more attention.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've neglected lots of major classic rock groups for whatever reason, will check out Heart Attack since it has the most votes so far.


----------



## alexson (Dec 9, 2017)

The Miracle (1989) is my favorite album.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

These aren't on the poll list, which is too bad. My favorite Queen albums:

























Of course, that's talkin' "the music".

If I had to pick a favorite Queen album just for the cover art, this one might do well:









Now, since the show must go on (yeah!) I'm going back to listening to music. I just cued up "Bohemian Rhapsody" on the turntable, and I'm eager to hear it via my newly installed Clearaudio Maestro V2 cartridge. I have a feeling it will rock me!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

The first two are easy picks

*A Day At the Opera
Sheer Heart Attack*

But I had to really think about choosing a third. I'll go with

*Innuendo*


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

pianozach said:


> The first two are easy picks
> 
> *A Day At the Opera
> Sheer Heart Attack*
> ...


Are you trying squeeze four in PZ?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Malx said:


> Are you trying squeeze four in PZ?


Oopsy.

I could correct it, but now that I see my error I think I like it just as it is.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Malx said:


> Are you trying squeeze four in PZ?


That took me longer to get than I want to admit.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Well, after all this time, and now having heard all Queen albums several times, I think I've discovered which are my three favorites: _A Night at the Opera_ first, then _Innuendo_, followed by _Sheer Heart Attack_. Because the latter already has so many votes here, and because I really like the songs _The Miracle_, _Scandal_ and _Was It All Worth It_, I decided to give my third vote to the album _The Miracle_ though.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

I went with Night At The Opera, A Kind Of Magic and Innuendo but, to be honest, I could have picked any three at random (except Flash.)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Interesting that _Jazz_ only got one vote so far. I think that it's Queen's funniest, most irreverent album. I like it, and I thought it was more popular.

(Yes, this is just to bump the thread)


----------

